# Difference btwn TSSOP and SSOP?



## stinkpot

Hi y'all,

 I have a SSOP-28 piece (PCM2702). Can I use a BrownDog TSSOP-28 adapter for it? (In other words, what's the difference between SSOP and TSSOP?)

 Thanks and sorry for the dumb question!
 - Lawrence


----------



## Garbz

They are different.

 One is Thin Shrink Small Outline Package, the other is Shrink Small Outline Package

 Texas Instrument's website is too slow atm but Intersil's site has the following application notes:

http://www.intersil.com/data/pk/M28.173.pdf - TSSOP

http://www.intersil.com/data/pk/M28.15.pdf - SSOP

 There are subtle differences which may affect the fit, I'd try and find the correct adapter.

 Oh and on a side note, SSOP parts are a person to soldier. <looks painfully at my PCM1730>


----------



## n4m4st3

The main difference between TSSOP and SSOP is the width of the pads or pins, the pitch between the two remains .65 mm the width of the pads varies from .30mm(tssop) to (.22-.38) SSOP.
  
 Odds are a TSSOP part will fit a SSOP footprint. You need to be cautious the other way around. overall its likely that either way they will fit the footprint. When you by SSOP/TSSOP dev boards they usually use one footprint that will accommodate both types.


----------



## n4m4st3

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/51875a.pdf


----------



## aantoun

Hi stinkpot,
  
 I just experienced the difference with my last design. My mistake was exactly this: trying to fit a SSOP28 part (FT232RL for info) into a TSSOP28 footprint (PCA9635) generated with Altium Designer 13. The result is that the SSOP28 is slightly too big for the placement machine - therefore the manufacturer cannot guarantee that the soldering will be effective, and refuses to assemble it. I will try to solder it myself when I receive the board. I let you guys know about the outcome (for the future generations!).
  
 To conclude: don't confuse them!


----------

